# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Compro semilla de cebolla

## JOSE UCHOFEN

COMPRO SEMILLAS DE CEBOLLA SIVAN PARA SIEMBRA DE 2 HECTAREAS Y MEDIA PARA EL NORTE. 
SR JOSE UCHOFEN.
416*4180 smjaus@hotmail.comTemas similares: compro semilla crotalaria Vendo semilla de cebolla variedades Compro semilla / plantones granadilla de exportación Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo

----------

el agricultor

----------


## javier_insaurralde

HOLA DISPONGO DE SEMILLAS SI LE INTERESA TODAVIA

----------

